# Re-assembly of 302



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Super glued the white insulators






back on but I had a problem. One of the insulators was so loose, it just would not glue. I had to pull that wheel/rim and go to the parts box. I replaced the wheel/rim combo, and re-quartered the wheels. Forgot to add a good soak in hot water, and a scrub, followed by compressed air to clean up the chassis.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Cleaned






up the smoke piston, and re-assembled.. You sharp guys out there will notice I put the lever on the wrong end...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

before and after of the smoke unit piston chamber.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Before and after armature pix.. Re-faced the armature face on the drill press, polished, and cleaned out the slots.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Greased/oiled chassis, replaced grease pan cover.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Re-assembled field coil, brush assembly, smoke unit to chassis. Wiring was all good so no need to replace. I did find however when turning the smoke gear by hand there was a burr on one of the teeth, causing a small bind/kink in the movement. A small stone took care of that.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

On my test stand, using a mule tender I keep on hand.. Runs awesome in forward, a little slower in reverse, but a great smoker!! That's it for tonight.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Shiney bits all done, crosshead going back on.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Cowcatcher back, linkage is on, my quartering was perfect, and a little test run on my stand.. This is a original smoke unit/element, and I was powering the loco at about 2/3 speed, in reverse.. She smokes pretty good.....


----------

